# Perch Spacing



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

I got a few perches put up today and was just wondering is 13 inches apart on center is good enough?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

VERY Good 9-13 inch centers


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks Don, I should have just called u on the phone


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Well I moved them out to 14.5 inches centered, they look better to me


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Not Sure*

Not really sure about spacing but I put mine on about 16" oc and about 12" between up and down. Hope this works because I have 66 done this way. Will only have about 40 birds.
Jack


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

I hear you Jack, I am sure that yours will be fine as mine are, maybe I need to move them to 16 hahahaha


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*All Good!*

Its all good. You ever see Pigeons on a power line? They are almost touching-And that is what they picked. Not sure you can get them to close. I picked 
16" because it made the spacing look right. Keep up the good work.
Jack


----------

